#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Σπάσιμο μισθώματος

## Κωστής Πολ Μηχ

Σε περίπτωση που νοικάρης φύγει στη μέση του συμβολαίου, ο ιδιοκτήτης δικαιούτε τα υπόλοιπα ενοίκια ή όχι;

----------


## Xάρης

Διάβασε το άρθρο 17 του *Ν.3853/10 (ΦΕΚ 90/Α'/17.06.2010)* που αφορά επαγγελματικές μισθώσεις.

----------

Κωστής Πολ Μηχ

----------

